# AA Giving Away Helmets & HV Gear



## Bromptonaut (15 Apr 2011)

Anybody in central London today fancy a free helmet & HV Vest? 

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/news/aa-charity-cycle-helmet-giveaway.html

I'm off to Lincoln's Inn for one o'clock.


----------



## MartinC (15 Apr 2011)

Perhaps the CTC should give drivers free Highway Codes.


----------



## snorri (15 Apr 2011)

MartinC said:


> Perhaps the CTC should give drivers free Highway Codes.


Or booklets containing guidance for drivers when in the vicinity of cyclists.


----------



## clarion (15 Apr 2011)

MartinC said:


> Perhaps the CTC should give drivers free Highway Codes.



I believe they are doing.

You might want to discuss the issue with the AA directly, and let them know how this ridiculous campaign is backfiring. I spoke to a young chap who knew nothing of the controversy over research, the latest study published, or the public health aspects.

Telephone numbers

Just in case it gets taken down (the normal call centre sounds overloaded) these numbers might be helpful:

Edmund King, President of the AA 
Office (Basingstoke): 01256 492380
Twitter: @AAPresident 

Sue Dodds, PA to Edmund King
Office (direct dial): 01256 491538

Here's the number I used:

Sue Beeson, Head of AA PR
AA brand and all AA products/services
Office: 01256 495969

Didn't get Sue Beeson, but one of her team.


----------



## MartinC (15 Apr 2011)

User said:


> As Clarion said, that's exactly what the CTC is doing.




Good. Now if we could just get them to read them.........................


----------



## Zoiders (15 Apr 2011)

My post has gone - despite there being an almost exact duplicate of what was posted in the other version of this thread as well.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Apr 2011)

Perhaps the AA ought to give drivers free glasses and a lesser sense of impatience


----------



## Red Light (15 Apr 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Anybody in central London today fancy a free helmet & HV Vest?
> 
> http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/news/aa-charity-cycle-helmet-giveaway.html
> 
> I'm off to Lincoln's Inn for one o'clock.




If you got some about £11 seems to be the going price on flea bay. Nice little earner. Thanks AA.


----------



## Number14 (17 Apr 2011)

MartinC said:


> Good. Now if we could just get *teach *them to read them.........................


----------



## Number14 (17 Apr 2011)

I love the opening line on the AA link page:

_Ninety seven per cent of AA members think cyclists should wear helmets, according to an AA/Populus poll* of almost 16,000 AA members commissioned to promote AA Cycle Safety Day. _

I think there's a flaw in their statistics - according to the AA they have around 15 million members so the 97% quoted is bullsh1t. 

Perhaps we should have a poll on CC. May I predict the results - 100% of CC members think motorists should get out of their cars and get on a bike.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2011)

the endgame here is to get 'contributory negligence' in to the calculation of damages. The AA is a big insurer, and brain damage is a costly item.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the endgame here is to get 'contributory negligence' in to the calculation of damages. The AA is a big insurer, and brain damage is a costly item.



(Picking his words carefully). 

Are you sure? When you buy an AA motor policy, the AA is acting as a broker, not an insurer.


----------



## snorri (17 Apr 2011)

Number14 said:


> _Ninety seven per cent of AA members think cyclists should wear helmets, according to an AA/Populus poll* of almost 16,000 AA members commissioned to promote AA Cycle Safety Day. _
> 
> I think there's a flaw in their statistics - according to the AA they have around 15 million members so the 97% quoted is bullsh1t.


I think their stats are ok. The Populus poll is available to all members, but only 16,000 take part. As 97% of that 16,000 say helmets should be worn, it would probably be fair to assume that a similar percentage of the total membership would be of the same opinion, had they been asked.
If you wish to influence future polls, click on the link and sign up!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Apr 2011)

srw said:


> (Picking his words carefully).
> 
> Are you sure? When you buy an AA motor policy, the AA is acting as a broker, not an insurer.


true, but as a broker (and as an organisation representing motorists) they've got an interest in keeping costs down. 

The CTC's one victory in recent years was to head off a change in the Highway Code that would have advised the wearing of helmets. Their fear was that the John Burridge (and the later Daniel Coombs) precedents would have been reversed.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Apr 2011)

I sent the AA President a link to the book 'Murder Most Foul - by JS Dean' when he tweeted whinging about why some cyclists had issues with the AA handing out hi viz tabs and helmets.

Strangely, he didn't reply.


----------



## Red Light (17 Apr 2011)

Just came across this on an Australian cycling forum which just about sums up the AA's position.


----------



## snorri (17 Apr 2011)

You could always drop them a note if you feel like it  

http://www.theaa.com/aboutaa/contact.html


----------



## Bromptonaut (17 Apr 2011)

The AA site has been updated with pictures from the Lincoln's Inn handout. 

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/news/aa-charity-cycle-helmet-giveaway.html 

Family & friends have been set a 'where's Wally' type challenge.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2011)

EBay!


----------



## snorri (26 Apr 2011)

Today I have received a response from the AA

----- Original Message ----- From: "Public Affairs" To:Sent: Tuesday, April 26, 2011 12:19 PMSubject: FW: SR No. 1-18919370

Thank you for your recent email about cycling initiatives - below I
have repeated the AA President's blog which replies to the points that
have been made.

AA Cycle Safety Initiatives

The AA Charitable Trust recently ran a cycle safety initiative giving
away free helmets and high visibility vests to London cyclists. It's
important to see this initiative in the wider context of the AA Trust
and the AA's work across road safety.

The AA Trust has been addressing a number of safety issues for road
users recently. We launched free Drive Smart training aimed at young
drivers at risk. These free two hour courses cover safer and more
economical driving styles. The courses have been supported by Road
Ministers and the police.

The Charity also offers free Drive Confident training to rusty or older
drivers. These courses have proved to be incredibly popular.

The AA has run safety campaigns on issues such as drink/drug driving,
mobile phone abuse, road rage, speeding motorists and indeed the state
of the roads highlighting the fact that potholes adversely affect
cyclists and motorbike riders as well as drivers.

The Charity trustees were keen that the work of the Trust should cover
broader road safety and hence called for further initiatives to cover
cycle and motorcycle safety. After conducting various surveys in London
we found that less than 5% of riders of the Barclays hire bikes (Boris
Bikes) wore helmets or high visibility vests. Trustees felt that the
safety of some casual users of the bike scheme could be enhanced if they
had easy access to helmets or vests. So the idea of the give-away was
that casual users could leave an AA helmet in their office or place of
work for use if they wanted to hire a bike.

For the give-away we had AA patrols on AA cycles which are used at
events like Wimbledon or Glastonbury. We were supported by many AA staff
volunteers as there is a high level of interest from AA staff in cycling
- we always get a good turn out (from our CEO down) at London-Brighton
and other cycling charity events.

The response from Londoners was overwhelmingly positive. We had nurses,
plumbers, police, lawyers, parking attendants, students all queuing for
their helmets. In fact the give-away ended early as we ran out of stock.
Cycling has always been a part of the AA's history. 

The first AA patrols rode cycles from 1905 - some 40 years before patrol
vans - and they were a regular sight on the nation's roads until the
outbreak of the Second World War.
The AA has always had an interest in cycling and safety. Many of our
staff, including me, are enthusiastic cyclists and we are keen to do
more to promote cycle safety. 
We welcome the increase in cycling brought about by the cycle hire
scheme but we wanted to do our bit to highlight the issue of cycle
safety.
The AA is also looking to promote more cycle training across the UK as
AA Populus figures show that less than one quarter of AA members who
cycle have ever taken any cycle training. We hope that AA cycle safety
initiatives will help cyclists and motorists, who are often the same
people, coexist in harmony on our roads.
Eighteen per cent of AA members (approx 1.5 million) cycle on a regular
basis but we expect to see this number increase as fuel prices continue
to escalate.
Contrary to the views of some in the cycling press or cycling groups the
AA has never stated that helmets are the answer to cycle safety.
In our view we need a much more comprehensive approach to road safety in
general. Views and attitudes of potential drivers can be formed at a
very early age. Often views are already entrenched before a teenager
gets behind the wheel of a car. In terms of supporting cycle safety we
believe that it should be embraced within a broader road safety
strategy.
We believe that:
- The national school curriculum should cover attitudes and all
aspects of road safety for pedestrians, cyclists, riders and drivers.
- Driving lessons and the test should address more of the broader
issues around the safety of all road users including more emphasis on
cycling and motorcycling.
- There needs to be an extension of the Bikeability proficiency
training after the sad demise of Cycling England and are looking at how
the AA may be able to help.
- There needs to be greater awareness of the tragedy of the high
number of cases of trucks killing cyclists when turning left. I have
personally raised this with the Mayor's office, Department for Transport
and lorry groups. I have also worked with Kate Cairns, the sister of
Eilidh Cairns, who was run over and killed by a truck, on a film to
highlight the problem of lorry "blind spots".
- Traffic needs to slow down, particularly in urban and
residential areas. 75% of AA members accept the use of speed cameras and
more than 80% support speed awareness courses. We support the
introduction of targeted 20mph limits.
- There needs to be better design of cycle routes - a cycle lane
that runs for just 15 meters will lull the cyclist and driver into a
false sense of security.
- The yellow AA helmets (with flashing led lights) and high
visibility vests enhance safety as cyclists are more likely to be seen.
We do not believe helmet wearing should be mandatory.
- Our general safety campaigns on issues such as drink or drug
driving help to improve the lot of all road users.
In addition 
- We support the efforts of EuroNCAP to encourage more "pedestrian
and cycle friendly" car design .
- We work with Sustrans and offer joint AA Sustrans cycling guides
to encourage more of our members to cycle.
- The AA sells cycles to members at discount prices.
- We will consider rolling out the cycle initiative to other
cities or offering helmets to AA members for only the cost of post and
packaging.
- We campaign to break down some of the "them and us" attitudes
displayed by some drivers and some cyclists.

On a personal level I have been a keen cyclist since the age of 5 when
my mother bought my first bike from the late great Colin Chapman
(founder of Lotus Cars). I have a garage full of bikes at home from a
special Pashley APB to my Whyte E120 XT.
I have been disappointed that various cycling groups appear to have
misinterpreted our actions on cycle safety. A couple of guys from CTC
cycling group even turned up at the AA Cycle helmet give-away to give
out free copies of the Highway Code. I actually welcomed this as rule 59
states "You should wear a cycle helmet which conforms to current
regulations". Our actions also caused a bit of a Twitter Storm on my
@AApresident account. See a small selection of comments below.
"How Dare the AA lecture cyclists on safety":
Your member's vested interest lies in MORE people cycling, not people
fearful of going on the roads
Not by portraying it as dangerous=needing a helmet. Come on, you KNOW
it's safer than driving. Please stop putting folks off.
...instead of promoting the DANGERS of cycling? When will you hand out
motoring helmets? Driving is >> dangerous than cycling.
If you want to make cyclists in London safer, then ask your members to
drive more considerately. Stop blaming victims.
a cycle helmet saved me a lot of damage when I was hit by a driver who
didn't stop in Wimbledon 5 yes ago. I ALWAYS wear one!
Fascinated and impressed by @AAPresident 's responses to people this
evening. Lesson for CEOs and directors everywhere." Agree

As the final tweet indicated I did try to reply to all these concerns.
In conclusion I would like to reassure people that the AA does not think
that helmets are a road safety solution - cycle safety is more complex
than merely wearing a helmet.
I do not accept the argument that wearing a helmet or vest means that
drivers are more likely to endanger cyclists or that it portrays cycling
as dangerous. Dr Ian Walker from Bath University has claimed his
research demonstrated that motorists will drive closer to cyclists
wearing helmets. This is hardly comprehensive research and surely the
important part is that drivers are less likely to hit cyclists if they
can see them in the first place.

So my plea to all cyclists - including the 1.5 million AA members who
cycle regularly - and all drivers -including the 15 million AA members -
is that we need to break down the barriers between cyclists and drivers
because often we are actually the same people.

Safe cycling and safe driving to you all.


-----Original Message-----
From: theaa.com Customer Services 
Sent: 18 April 2011 17:09
To: Public Affairs
Subject: SR No. 1-18919370

SR No. 1-18919370
Hi, 

Can you help with the following email please?

Kind regards

Wendy
AA Dot Com Team

Received: 17/Apr/2011

Name: xxxxxxx
Date of Birth: 
Address: xxxxxxx, 
Email Address:xxxxxxTelephone No: 

Customer Ref: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------
Description : Dear Sirs
I consider your policy of issuing free cycle helmets and Hi Viz to
cyclists to be thoroughly despicable. The main risk to on road cyclists
is the poorly driven motor vehicle, and there is as yet no proof of the
efficacy of helmets in protecting against this type of crash. 
This free isssue has a hint of victim blaming, and appeasing the
consciences of reckless drivers among your membership. 
If you had any real concerns for the safety of cyclists you would be
campaigning to bring UK law into line with our European neighbours which
gives greater protection to vulnerable road users. The contrast in
attitude between mainland European drivers and UK drivers in presence of
cyclists and pedestrians is stark, with UK drivers clearly being at the
bottom of the league.
More effort to encourage government to introduce, and enforce, lower
speed limits in town and country would reap greater rewards in terms of
reduced injury than any number of plastic hats.


Avoid the traffic with the AA’s new traffic and travel advice line. Just call AA Roadwatch on 84322 from your mobile 0906 88 84322 from a landline.
*Charges apply, visit theAA.com for more information.
This electronic message contains information from The Automobile Association which may be privileged or confidential. The information is intended to be for the use of the individual(s) or entity named above. If you are not the intended recipient, please delete this e-mail immediately. The contents of this e-mail must not be disclosed or copied without the sender's consent. We cannot accept any responsibility for viruses, so please scan all attachments.
No changes to Terms and Conditions of trade can be accepted through e-mail communication. All changes to Terms and Conditions must be in writing evidenced by a director of the company and in hard copy format. The statements and opinions expressed in this message are those of the author and do not necessarily reflect those of the company. The company does not take any responsibility for the views of the author.


----------



## Alun (26 Apr 2011)

I like the bit at the end from Wendy, AA Dot Com team to Public Affairs asking for help!


----------



## Red Light (26 Apr 2011)

I look forward to the AA campaign for all cars to be painted hi-viz so they can see each other better.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Apr 2011)

Red Light said:


> I look forward to the AA campaign for all cars to be painted hi-viz so they can see each other better.



The road on my way home from work was blocked the other day due to a traffic 'accident' (according to the BBC).

A lorry had @rse-ended a car turning right at this junction here

There were skid marks approx 1.5 white lines long. So the lorry only saw the car and braked as it was within 10m of the car!!!!!

No hi-viz, flashing lights, signs etc can help if the driver isn't looking.

Here's what could have avoided this incident: warnings

A warning sign, a fingerboard pointing the junction out and BIG SLOW sign painted on the road about 75-100m before it. Note, the triangular sign has moved to where the fingerboard is sine google spy pic was taken.

No, much easier to drive as fast as you can, looking at the end of your bonnet, then be surprised when something happens.


----------

